# My Surgery Story/Surgery Date 3/5/12



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Total Thyroidectomy & one parathryoid gland
Surgery Date: Monday , March 5, 2012
Hospital Stay: 24 hrs
Today's Post: 6 days post-op

I arrived at the hospital at 5am and around 6:30am was on my way to pre-op. I was there around 30 mins or so, then off to surgery ! Per my family from the time they left me, I was gone about two hours and from the time they were informed surgery had begun and the doctor came out to speak with them, maybe an hour had past. Per the Surgeon, my thyroid was enlarged and he removed the whole thyroid as well as one of the parathyroid glands. He did not feel there would be a problem with a calcium drop and he was right.

As soon as I was back in my room I was able to put on my own pjs/undies : )
I was slightly nauseated and after something given for that, some pepsi and peanut butter crackers that passed quickly. My right arm did hurt some and my Son In Law (who is an RN) said that could have been from the position it was placed in during surgery.

My throat and neck was slightly sore but nothing to take pain meds for and I NEVER took anything for pain at the hospital or since I've been home!

I did have a lot of phlegm build up that would tickle my throat and that was remedied with a Benadryl that night. My Surgeon said that could be stirred up from the surgery and told me to get some Robitussin with guaifenesin for home, if needed. That did the trick !

He also had me start neck exercises the day after surgery and to continue throughout the day once at home, which I did. I also kept Ice on my neck off and on for the first few days and have had no problems what so ever, other than a little soreness in the incision area.

I did sleep in the recliner for a few nights since I'm a side sleeper, but after that back to my bed.

Tomorrow will be one week since my surgery and I'm doing great. I'm a little tired but all in all no complaints !


----------

